# When DoorDash Customers don’t tip..



## ColonyMark

I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn’t leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


----------



## Seamus

Anyone who takes one is a complete moron.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

I’m sure they have no problem finding a sucker that will take those orders.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn't leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


I had the same exact question in a previous thread. The answer I got sounded pretty logical. A sucker will most likely take it and if no one accepts it they will likely increase the payout In small increments until someone eventually accepts it. I would prefer they flag the order with a pop up message to the customer stating "You Get What You Pay For Cheapskate."


----------



## Oscar Levant

ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn't leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.

Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


----------



## kingcorey321

I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food. 
This was actually last week.
I was not happy actually pissed off but calm . 
I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP! 
When hell freezes over !
I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank . 
They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


----------



## ColonyMark

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I had the same exact question in a previous thread. The answer I got sounded pretty logical. A sucker will most likely take it and if no one accepts it they will likely increase the payout In small increments until someone eventually accepts it. I would prefer they flag the order with a pop up message to the customer stating "You Get What You Pay For Cheapskate."


I wouldn't be surprised if some drivers "accidentally" get lost for a while on those deliveries. Oops!


----------



## Oscar Levant

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


I hear ya, but my attitude is just not to worry about a tip. I would actually have a bigger problem with a long drive and no tip than a big order with no tip. At the end of the week, it all averages out. Fretting over tips is a losing battle, you run the risk of stressing yourself out. This is not a good job for alpha types.


----------



## Seamus

Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


Depends on the platform and you have to play the percentages. On GH a $15 offer statistically means a long trip. On DD a $15 offer means a nice tip.

Statistically, a $3 offer is a suckers bet. Doesn't mean every so often a long shot comes in.


----------



## kingcorey321

Oscar Levant said:


> I hear ya, but my attitude is just not to worry about a tip. I would actually have a bigger problem with a long drive and no tip than a big order with no tip. At the end of the week, it all averages out. Fretting over tips is a losing battle, you run the risk of stressing yourself out. This is not a good job for alpha types.


You are correct. I am a hot head . Was it worth the 5 ? not really but i for sure proved a point for the jerks next order . 
So yes it was worth it and i would of done it again .


----------



## uberboy1212

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


You would get deactivated if the customer decided to tell DD about this incident. As delivery drivers we all should understand that non-tippers are part of this game. We have the power to avoid them on DD so that's 100% on you for accepting the order. It sucks but at that point you should just deliver it instead of risking deactivation. I hate non-tippers more than anyone but you accepted the order, they didn't force you to. $8 was good enough for u to accept but not good enough after seeing its no tip?


----------



## kingcorey321

uberboy1212 said:


> You would get deactivated if the customer decided to tell DD about this incident. As delivery drivers we all should understand that non-tippers are part of this game. We have the power to avoid them on DD so that's 100% on you for accepting the order. It sucks but at that point you should just deliver it instead of risking deactivation. I hate non-tippers more than anyone but you accepted the order, they didn't force you to. $8 was good enough for u to accept but not good enough after seeing its no tip?


You could get deactivated after a ghetto trash diner made something up about you to get free food.
Or a diner could say you took there food or open a sealed bag or never delivered it .
Again i would do what i did again. Deactivate me i have uber lyft gh pm ic shift and i has a option to use somebody else user name .


----------



## uberboy1212

kingcorey321 said:


> You could get deactivated after a ghetto trash diner made something up about you to get free food.
> Or a diner could say you took there food or open a sealed bag or never delivered it .
> Again i would do what i did again. Deactivate me i have uber lyft gh pm ic shift and i has a option to use somebody else user name .


If you want to do something that stupid, that's fine I could care less. Im just making sure anyone that reads this understands how stupid it is. The customer paid for that food so its not your decision to give it to them or not. They also paid for the delivery service which you agreed to when you hit accept. You're a delivery driver, you're not Dak Preskott. You're easily replaceable. Sure you can get deactivated for any reason. Why give them an obvious reason to deactivate you?


----------



## Uberdriver2710




----------



## DiceyDan

ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn't leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


I've kind of tested this as I was curious too. I get a lot of $3-5 for 6-12mi offers, surely nobody takes these. I log out and back on quite often, and I've seen these same offers that Ive denied 30min to hour ago still circulating. Basically when they float around, DD marks the area as "busy", and it's just $hitty offers recycling. They have also tried sneaking one of those in on a double order.

I've NEVER gotten an extra cash tip on low ball offers or a tip later. I will just never accept one of these regardless. I will never accept one coatailing off another good offer either. If someone is not going to tip, they need to pick it up themselves. Basically, tips are required for using a dedicated delivery service in my mind period.


----------



## smithers54

I had a add on yesterday....and extra 12 miles for.....$2.50. I was already at the restaurant picking the first order. I was talking to some dashers the other day. They said they take everything their way....walmart to 2 dollar orders. Yes I have seen them come in that low....


----------



## manruss

Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


Great strategy and worked for you. Hope is same in my area but Not really.


Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


In UberEats - you'll probably get low acceptance rate if you keep cancelling or rejecting orders.


----------



## Oscar Levant

manruss said:


> Great strategy and worked for you. Hope is same in my area but Not really.
> 
> In UberEats - you'll probably get low acceptance rate if you keep cancelling or rejecting orders.


I rarely cancel, which is to cancel after acceptance, but we are not penalized for rejecting orders. IN CA, especially, because if they start dictating acceptance rates, AB5 kicks in. So, CA is a good state to reject orders in, because of this fact.


----------



## manruss

Oscar Levant said:


> I rarely cancel, which is to cancel after acceptance, but we are not penalized for rejecting orders. IN CA, especially, because if they start dictating acceptance rates, AB5 kicks in. So, CA is a good state to reject orders in, because of this fact.
> [/QUOTE}
> 
> In Houston - acceptance rate it is a factor. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Dick Dasher

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold )  I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


One time the Dick man lived off of nothing but door dash orders for 2 months straight. The Dick man would treat himself to one entire order once a week. The rest of the time the Dick man would take small portions of each order throughout the day. A few fries here, a tomato from a burger there, maybe a confetti pancake or two. By the end of the day the Dick man would have a feast for for a king!!!!


----------



## UbeRoBo

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


Wow, you are a fool. You aren't entitled to a tip. Give them the food and move on without your tip. Your wife sure picked a winner. Please don't reproduce.


----------



## kingcorey321

UbeRoBo said:


> Wow, you are a fool. You aren't entitled to a tip. Give them the food and move on without your tip. Your wife sure picked a winner. Please don't reproduce.


everybody has an opinion. Your so angry did somebody forget to take there meds ? 
Yes im a loser i own my own wholesale business it runs it self .I trade fx over 20 years . wife or i never have to worry about money again,
Do you think i care what a idiot non tipper tells dd ? * ( OW THE DRIVER SAID I MUST OF FOR GOT TO TIP HIM ) 
My reply yes its true . Again to be clear i only do dd for something to do gets me out of the house,
So talk to your doctor get some be cool meds somebody really needs them !


----------



## Cdub2k

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


You are my Hero 











UbeRoBo said:


> Wow, you are a fool. You aren't entitled to a tip. Give them the food and move on without your tip. Your wife sure picked a winner. Please don't reproduce.


If someone stiffs a waiter or waitress they will be refused service at that restaurant the next time they show their face at that establishment. When I delivered pizzas if I got stiffed I'd write down that address and name just so I'd skip that address the next time and if all of the drivers at the store pass on them they are shit out of luck unless they want to get off their ass and go pick it up themselves.

Now I wouldn't have done what kingcorey did but these delivery apps pay a shit wage because we do rely on tips just like a waitresses and waiters do.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


I don't think I understand you correctly. You said what he/she stated doesn't make sense but I'm trying to make sense out of what your saying. You said customers tip based on the price of the food they paid? On Doordash when an order pays $3 that amount is usually the base pay only that Doordash pays. It means 99% most likely the customer left zero tip. It doesn't matter what formula the customer uses to calculate tips because there is no tip.

Why would anyone accept an order regardless how short of a distance for a base pay off $3 with no tip? This kind of no tip behavior will be encouraged to continue. Anyone who thinks its ok to order takeout, have a driver go pick it up, have it delivered to their front door, using driver's own personal vehicle, for a base pay of $3 (no tip) doesn't even deserve access to the App.


----------



## manruss

I am amazed at what many are writing here with regards to their being entitled to tip. NO YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A TIP. Tip is a perk that comes with the job. If you care to read receipts from restaurants, tipping is a suggestion and recommendation. Paying for the food though is NOT and driving to deliver is also NOT. They are obligations.
I am worried that this clear area turned gray real quick for many people.

It is expected from a Customer to give a tip BUT people when you signed up to deliver I am certain the terms did not state you must get a tip as part of your payout and you agreed.

Just deliver and move on. It is not your food and definitely not your money.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Oscar Levant said:


> I hear ya, but my attitude is just not to worry about a tip. I would actually have a bigger problem with a long drive and no tip than a big order with no tip. At the end of the week, it all averages out. Fretting over tips is a losing battle, you run the risk of stressing yourself out. This is not a good job for alpha types.


Are you driving to make money or just to kill some time? I agree that getting obsessed or stressed over tips is not the answer. If there is bonus pay that increases the pay rate to my satisfaction then I will accept the order regardless of whether there is a tip or not. If the company wants to eat the loss and encourage no tipping then so be it, however I driver shouldn't be accepting orders that they know upfront has zero tip.

There is no way possible you can be profitable taking $3 orders and burning up to half that on gas. You are doing a disservice to other drivers and encouraging customers to continue this bad behavior when they see how many foolish people are willing to do it.


----------



## manruss

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Are you driving to make money or just to kill some time? I agree that getting obsessed or stressed over tips is not the answer. If there is bonus pay that increases the pay rate to my satisfaction then I will accept the order regardless of whether there is a tip or not. If the company wants to eat the loss and encourage no tipping then so be it, however I driver shouldn't be accepting orders that they know upfront has zero tip.
> 
> There is no way possible you can be profitable taking $3 orders and burning up to half that on gas. You are doing a disservice to other drivers and encouraging customers to continue this bad behavior when they see how man foolish people are willing to do it.


Just curious - how much $/hr pay average do you believe or expect to be ok with?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

manruss said:


> I am amazed at what many are writing here with regards to their being entitled to tip. NO YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A TIP. Tip is a perk that comes with the job. If you care to read receipts from restaurants, tipping is a suggestion and recommendation. Paying for the food though is NOT and driving to deliver is also NOT. They are obligations.
> I am worried that this clear area turned gray real quick for many people.
> 
> It is expected from a Customer to give a tip BUT people when you signed up to deliver I am certain the terms did not state you must get a tip as part of your payout and you agreed.
> 
> Just deliver and move on. It is not your food and definitely not your money.


I think you are missing the point here. For the record you are absolutely right, no one is entitled to a tip. It is a common courtesy that most people with any kind of morals offer for good service but not required.

The point we are making is why even accept the order in the first place. Just like the customer is not obligated to tip I am not obligated take your charity care order and lose money. If you are foolish enough to accept the order then yes man up and just deliver it. However let's not try to make the driver feel petty because he cares about his bottom line. No it doesn't balance out at the end of day and yes the algorithm will start to send you more when it sees your foolish enough to accept them.


----------



## manruss

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think you are missing the point here. For the record you are absolutely right, no one is entitled to a tip. It is a common courtesy that most people with any kind of morals offer for good service but not required.
> 
> The point we are making is why even accept the order in the first place. Just like the customer is not obligated to tip I am not obligated take your charity care order and lose money. If you are foolish enough to accept the order then yes man up and just deliver it. However let's not try to make the driver feel petty because he cares about his bottom line. No it doesn't balance out at the end of day and yes the algorithm will start to send you more when it sees your foolish enough to accept them.


I agree - it is a choice of a driver to take an order that has no tip upfront based on his/her priority. I would guess in doordash - cancellations or frequent non acceptance des not affect driver ratings.

on balancing out, yes it believe it would because your area of delivery could determine your next Customer who could be a huge "tipper."


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

manruss said:


> Just curious - how much $/hr pay average do you believe or expect to be ok with?


The minimum amount of pay per order a driver is willing to accept is going to vary by driver and by region. Regardless we should all be in agreement that base pay orders (no tip) should not be accepted under any circumstances.

To answer your question I will share with you my strategy. Weekdays (Mon-Thu) in my area it is a little slower so my minimum is $6. That's roughly $3 base pay, $3 tip per order for local deliveries only. On weekends (Fri-Sun) my minimum is $8. That's roughly $3 base pay, $5 tip per order. If there is promo pay during peak times on weekends my minimum is $9.

This is what works for me and can change based on the nature of the business. If another driver wants to accept less or more that is their choice. If they want to sit for 8 hours waiting for one $20 order that is their choice. However, please do not accept base pay orders with no tip.



manruss said:


> I agree - it is a choice of a driver to take an order that has no tip upfront based on his/her priority. I would guess in doordash - cancellations or frequent non acceptance des not affect driver ratings.
> 
> on balancing out, yes it believe it would because your area of delivery could determine your next Customer who could be a huge "tipper."


Can you please explain what you mean by the area of delivery? If certain areas have better tippers those are the areas I will drive at. Are you saying that you will take a no tip order because it will send you to a more profitable area? If that is the case sure why not but it would only be occasionally. For the time and gas spent to pick up and deliver the $3 order, it would probably still be better just to go straight to the better area.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Either a new driver picks up the order or dd matches the order with another order to make the order look more appealing.


----------



## DiceyDan

To answer your question I will share with you my strategy. Weekdays (Mon-Thu) in my area it is a little slower so my minimum is $6. That's roughly $3 base pay, $3 tip per order for local deliveries only. On weekends (Fri-Sun) my minimum is $8. That's roughly $3 base pay, $5 tip per order. If there is promo pay during peak times on weekends my minimum is $9.

These are my standards too! I 100% agree with your explanation. Just to add a few other things... opportunity cost taking that $3 order may cause the Dasher to lose out on a more profitable order. 
I've also noticed on lower paying offers, the customers have asked me to do more, apts hard to find or 3/4/5 floor, and/or problematic.
A tip I've learned on DD, if your area is busy, set up a short timeframe in the schedule. Like 30 min or 1 hr at a time. I usually always get good offers than when I set a 5 hr window.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

DiceyDan said:


> To answer your question I will share with you my strategy. Weekdays (Mon-Thu) in my area it is a little slower so my minimum is $6. That's roughly $3 base pay, $3 tip per order for local deliveries only. On weekends (Fri-Sun) my minimum is $8. That's roughly $3 base pay, $5 tip per order. If there is promo pay during peak times on weekends my minimum is $9.
> 
> These are my standards too! I 100% agree with your explanation. Just to add a few other things... opportunity cost taking that $3 order may cause the Dasher to lose out on a more profitable order.
> I've also noticed on lower paying offers, the customers have asked me to do more, apts hard to find or 3/4/5 floor, and/or problematic.
> A tip I've learned on DD, if your area is busy, set up a short timeframe in the schedule. Like 30 min or 1 hr at a time. I usually always get good offers than when I set a 5 hr window.


Great point regarding the fact that opportunity costs. That even applies to higher paying orders also. I can't count the number of times I declined a $12 (10 mile) order only to get a $12.75 (4 mile) order right after. A 10 mile order with a nearby pickup is much less appealing because all 10 miles are to the customer's location possibly taking you out of you preferred area. There are enough challenges trying to make a profit and taking no tip orders just adds insult to injury.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver

manruss said:


> NO YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A TIP.


You don't have to tip. And I don't have to deliver your food. You can always pick up your own food.


----------



## Oscar Levant

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Are you driving to make money or just to kill some time? I agree that getting obsessed or stressed over tips is not the answer. If there is bonus pay that increases the pay rate to my satisfaction then I will accept the order regardless of whether there is a tip or not. If the company wants to eat the loss and encourage no tipping then so be it, however I driver shouldn't be accepting orders that they know upfront has zero tip.
> 
> There is no way possible you can be profitable taking $3 orders and burning up to half that on gas. You are doing a disservice to other drivers and encouraging customers to continue this bad behavior when they see how many foolish people are willing to do it.


I respectfully disagree. I do fine on short trips. People tip according to the overall tab, which is driven by how much food they order, not how long the trip was. I'd prefer a short trip with a $40 food tab, than a long trip with a $10 tab.

I've tried it both ways, and made some comparisons.

I cherry picked long ones, drove all day on them.

I cherry picked short ones, drove all day on them.

And you know what I noticed?

I noticed that I made about the same amount of money. EXCEPT for this:

Thing is, on the former my mileage was about 130 miles, and my paid mileage was about a buck per mile.

On the latter my mileage was about 65 miles, and about TWO BUCKS per mile. (dividing gross by total miles driven. not talking about metered miles )

So, on a cost/profit per mile basis, the shorter trip strategy is better.

Do that for three years and you'll come out ahead with shorter trips on maintenance and depreciation, despite the fact you'll have a better standard deduction with the longer trips.

See, if a drive a long ways to deliver, and I don't get a tip, that hurts, but if it's a few blocks, just a shrug of the shoulders.

I don't take trips over $6, as a general rule, though I will, if the trip starts from the outer edge of my zone and goes to the other side. in other words, if a trip takes me way out of my zone, I decline it because of the increase of dead miles. Here's the thing, when I accept long trips I always wound up in the burbs where everything is spread out, and this increase the end of shift mileage greatly. I prefered to take short trips in a hub area, were I can keep the mileage count low, and the trip count high.

In my view, the more food you deliver, the more tips you make, and taking shorter trips means more food is delivered.

And, as I am officially a certified old fart, more trips means more stairs to climb, the exercise of which I need as a senior citizen.

UberEats is about quantity of trips, UberX is about quality of trips ( the longer, the better ).

That's how I prefer to do it, anyway. To each his own.


----------



## ColonyMark

Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


In my market when customers order on doordash, they are asked up front if they want to leave a tip. So if I see a minimum $3 order it bothers me that the customer decided not to tip. Not even a dollar. So I won't take those orders. A waiter at a restaurant noticed a customer sit down in his section. This customer never tips. That waiter won't be motivated to give that customer great service.



manruss said:


> I am amazed at what many are writing here with regards to their being entitled to tip. NO YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A TIP. Tip is a perk that comes with the job. If you care to read receipts from restaurants, tipping is a suggestion and recommendation. Paying for the food though is NOT and driving to deliver is also NOT. They are obligations.
> I am worried that this clear area turned gray real quick for many people.
> 
> It is expected from a Customer to give a tip BUT people when you signed up to deliver I am certain the terms did not state you must get a tip as part of your payout and you agreed.
> 
> Just deliver and move on. It is not your food and definitely not your money.


We are NOT obligated to deliver. That's why we have the choice to accept a request or decline.!


----------



## Cdub2k

manruss said:


> *Paying for the food though is NOT and driving to deliver is also NOT. They are obligations.*


As an Independent Contractor you aren't obligated to accept a Delivery Request. You can decide not to accept the order and it's perfectly legal. *It is not an obligation. *If you are an employee of Dominos, Pizza Hut or any restaurant your statement is correct. Even in that scenario if I get popped for a known Non Tipper I will make sure I'm not the Driver for that order the next time around.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

Oscar Levant said:


> I respectfully disagree. I do fine on short trips. People tip according to the overall tab, which is driven by how much food they order, not how long the trip was. I'd prefer a short trip with a $40 food tab, than a long trip with a $10 tab.
> 
> I've tried it both ways, and made some comparisons.
> 
> I cherry picked long ones, drove all day on them.
> 
> I cherry picked short ones, drove all day on them.
> 
> And you know what I noticed?
> 
> I noticed that I made about the same amount of money. EXCEPT for this:
> 
> Thing is, on the former my mileage was about 130 miles, and my paid mileage was about a buck per mile.
> 
> On the latter my mileage was about 65 miles, and about TWO BUCKS per mile. (dividing gross by total miles driven. not talking about metered miles )
> 
> So, on a cost/profit per mile basis, the shorter trip strategy is better.
> 
> Do that for three years and you'll come out ahead with shorter trips on maintenance and depreciation, despite the fact you'll have a better standard deduction with the longer trips.
> 
> See, if a drive a long ways to deliver, and I don't get a tip, that hurts, but if it's a few blocks, just a shrug of the shoulders.
> 
> I don't take trips over $6, as a general rule, though I will, if the trip starts from the outer edge of my zone and goes to the other side. in other words, if a trip takes me way out of my zone, I decline it because of the increase of dead miles. Here's the thing, when I accept long trips I always wound up in the burbs where everything is spread out, and this increase the end of shift mileage greatly. I prefered to take short trips in a hub area, were I can keep the mileage count low, and the trip count high.
> 
> In my view, the more food you deliver, the more tips you make, and taking shorter trips means more food is delivered.
> 
> And, as I am officially a certified old fart, more trips means more stairs to climb, the exercise of which I need as a senior citizen.
> 
> UberEats is about quantity of trips, UberX is about quality of trips ( the longer, the better ).
> 
> That's how I prefer to do it, anyway. To each his own.


For some reason we keep comparing apples to oranges here. This is not about short trips versus long trips. I have absolutely no issues whatsoever with short trips. I have taken a $5.00, 1.5 mile Chipotle order a number of times because the one in my area has the bags waiting 90% of the time. Basically it is $3 base pay, $2 tip.

I was able to finish the order from start to finish in less than 10 minutes. I would rather do 4 of those per hour all day rather than run back and forth cross town doing $9 orders. The point most of us are making here is if an order only pays $3 base pay with no tip, it doesn't matter if it's only 100 feet, no one should accept it on principal alone. I'm sorry but there is no way to spin it that taking a short distance $3 order is beneficial in any way.


----------



## KevinJohnson

Ran for months on UE now switching to DD. Since DD is showing part of the tip upfront you must adjust your strategy for the differences.
Love short runs @Oscar Levant I am now declining the longer runs.

One thing I noticed is DD is using the stacked feature to an order when it is really a separate trip. Asked me to pick up order 2 after dropping order 1. Not really a stack but okay.
Glad I did. Fancy steak place basically in the same building I dropped at and pay ended at $17 for a short drive. Cannot remember the guarantee maybe $10.

Noob questions for you experienced DD:
Why do they only tell us the partial tip amount? Not complaining, always happy when guaranteed $10 pays $14.
Question 2. Why are the tip amounts all even? $4.00 $6.00 $7.00?

Noob question 3: Delivering a stacked order at lunchtime, the app had me deliver order 1 which was several blocks beyond order 2. Cust 2 texted me saying you went past my building are you lost. Does this happen alot and why? She was right I should have dropped her first but of course could not see her address.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Jax

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


I absolutely admire your tenacity but I am disappointed with your tact and customer service. Its not difficult to ask for a tip in a nice way. I basically show them the app then say, "Hey, I notice you did not tip in the app. Will you be doing that in cash today?". Most will go look for cash (oops!) and pay me a tip. Some will will look confused so then I will repeat, "Oh i'm sorry. What I said was, in the delivery app.. You know where you ordered from? Yea it stated you didn't tip in the app. Are you tipping in cash today at the door or are you opting out?". That way, if a customer is a complete and utter ****** bag and has the audacity to say they are opting out, at least its professional and not a bad customer experience for them. I have had many opt out and never give me a bad rating.

There are those VERY VERY rare occasions, I would say I have maybe done this 5 times in my 20+ years delivering (I delivered before the apps as well) where I will leave the food in the car in the situation its a very large order and there is NO TIP and its one of those areas you think you will be stiffed. I will kindly identify myself at the door as the delivery driver and tell them its a large order and then ask them where they would like me to bring it (doorstep, kitchen, etc) after I grab it. After they tell me, I mention that they didn't tip in the app and ask if they will be tipping here at the door. I had 5 different instances where customers said they weren't tipping and I very much apologized and told them that I was unable to complete the order and that I would be returning the order to the store.

For the apps, thats usually not a huge deal. But when I worked as a driver for a major pizza chain, yea, it becomes a problem. However, I am not delivering 30 pizzas to your multi million dollar country club party and not receiving a tip. You can take it up with the manager, who knows I have other income and doesn't control me and is welcome to fire me anytime they like and I won't care.

Anyway, moral of the story, get paid but be nice.


----------



## Oscar Levant

The Jax said:


> I absolutely admire your tenacity but I am disappointed with your tact and customer service. Its not difficult to ask for a tip in a nice way. I basically show them the app then say, "Hey, I notice you did not tip in the app. Will you be doing that in cash today?". Most will go look for cash (oops!) and pay me a tip. Some will will look confused so then I will repeat, "Oh i'm sorry. What I said was, in the delivery app.. You know where you ordered from? Yea it stated you didn't tip in the app. Are you tipping in cash today at the door or are you opting out?". That way, if a customer is a complete and utter @@@@@@ bag and has the audacity to say they are opting out, at least its professional and not a bad customer experience for them. I have had many opt out and never give me a bad rating.
> 
> There are those VERY VERY rare occasions, I would say I have maybe done this 5 times in my 20+ years delivering (I delivered before the apps as well) where I will leave the food in the car in the situation its a very large order and there is NO TIP and its one of those areas you think you will be stiffed. I will kindly identify myself at the door as the delivery driver and tell them its a large order and then ask them where they would like me to bring it (doorstep, kitchen, etc) after I grab it. After they tell me, I mention that they didn't tip in the app and ask if they will be tipping here at the door. I had 5 different instances where customers said they weren't tipping and I very much apologized and told them that I was unable to complete the order and that I would be returning the order to the store.
> 
> For the apps, thats usually not a huge deal. But when I worked as a driver for a major pizza chain, yea, it becomes a problem. However, I am not delivering 30 pizzas to your multi million dollar country club party and not receiving a tip. You can take it up with the manager, who knows I have other income and doesn't control me and is welcome to fire me anytime they like and I won't care.
> 
> Anyway, moral of the story, get paid but be nice.


I've been a bartender, a limo driver, a cab driver, an Uber driver, now Uber eats, and in the entire 20 years or so (going back to the 70s) ., I've been doing customer service where tips are more or less common, I NEVER mention tips. Why? It's ****ing tacky, thats' why. there is NO non-tacky way to ask for a tip, you just don't do it. If I were a customer, I'd be appalled, but I'm old, and that's how old people think about it. And, in my youth, baristas didn't have tip jars, the only people that had tip jars were bartenders and piano players. Now every one has got a frickin' tip jar. Whose next, the plumber? Get me out of this century and take me back to the 70s. Puhleeze.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> For some reason we keep comparing apples to oranges here. This is not about short trips versus long trips. I have absolutely no issues whatsoever with short trips. I have taken a $5.00, 1.5 mile Chipotle order a number of times because the one in my area has the bags waiting 90% of the time. Basically it is $3 base pay, $2 tip.
> 
> I was able to finish the order from start to finish in less than 10 minutes. I would rather do 4 of those per hour all day rather than run back and forth cross town doing $9 orders. The point most of us are making here is if an order only pays $3 base pay with no tip, it doesn't matter if it's only 100 feet, no one should accept it on principal alone. I'm sorry but there is no way to spin it that taking a short distance $3 order is beneficial in any way.


When I do 15 deliveries, 11-13 of them will tip. Why fret about a couple that don't? Just move on to the next delivery, fogeddaboudit.


----------



## Uber Crack

KevinJohnson said:


> Why do they only tell us the partial tip amount? Not complaining, always happy when guaranteed $10 pays $14.


I think sometimes people tip when ordering, then add to the tip if the service is good (timely) and if you have everything (straws, sauces etc).


KevinJohnson said:


> Why are the tip amounts all even? $4.00 $6.00 $7.00?


That is how it is set up. If you ordered a Door Dash you could see for yourself from the customer's side of things.


KevinJohnson said:


> Delivering a stacked order at lunchtime, the app had me deliver order 1 which was several blocks beyond order 2. Cust 2 texted me saying you went past my building are you lost. Does this happen alot and why? She was right I should have dropped her first but of course could not see her address.


DD decides who you drop to first, for me it's always the first order, even if it is further away and you need to back track to second order. I wish we had the choice where to go first but... just go with the flow like a well-oiled machine.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Uber Crack said:


> I think sometimes people tip when ordering, then add to the tip if the service is good (timely) and if you have everything (straws, sauces etc).


Most of the time the food is sealed in and everything is inside you can't make sure you got everything.



Uber Crack said:


> DD decides who you drop to first, for me it's always the first order, even if it is further away and you need to back track to second order. I wish we had the choice where to go first but... just go with the flow like a well-oiled machine.


In dd you can choose who to deliver first.


----------



## Uber Crack

rideshareapphero said:


> Most of the time the food is sealed in and everything is inside you can't make sure you got everything.


Yes I've seen that now days. But only mostly as you said.



rideshareapphero said:


> In dd you can choose who to deliver first.


I am glad to see you say that. It wasn't always like that. I don't do double orders anymore because although they tell you they've adjusted the drop off time to later, it was still causing me to be late. Are you saying that although the app automatically sends you to the first order drop off, you can go in on the orders screen and tap navigate to the other one?


----------



## ColonyMark

well.. after asking this question I have taken a few $3 orders for short trips just because it was slow and I was bored. A couple of the customers did tip later.

I think some people don’t like to tip up front because they want to wait to see if they get good service.

I’ve gotten into the habit of texting customers if I have to wait more than 5 min at the restaurant. I’ll say “I’m waiting for your order but it’s not quite ready yet.” Many of them respond with “thanks for the update “


----------



## Oscar Levant

ColonyMark said:


> In my market when customers order on doordash, they are asked up front if they want to leave a tip. So if I see a minimum $3 order it bothers me that the customer decided not to tip. Not even a dollar. So I won't take those orders. A waiter at a restaurant noticed a customer sit down in his section. This customer never tips. That waiter won't be motivated to give that customer great service.
> 
> 
> We are NOT obligated to deliver. That's why we have the choice to accept a request or decline.!


That's cool that doordash let's you know in advance. No food delivery outfit requires you to accept deliveries, as far as I know.



ColonyMark said:


> well.. after asking this question I have taken a few $3 orders for short trips just because it was slow and I was bored. A couple of the customers did tip later.
> 
> I think some people don't like to tip up front because they want to wait to see if they get good service.
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of texting customers if I have to wait more than 5 min at the restaurant. I'll say "I'm waiting for your order but it's not quite ready yet." Many of them respond with "thanks for the update "


I do that too, I get a lot of compliments by keeping people informed, 'in the loop' as they say. As soon as I get an order, I sent a text, 'on my way' which is preformed in the app. People like this, it lets them know you are conscientious.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel

ColonyMark said:


> well.. after asking this question I have taken a few $3 orders for short trips just because it was slow and I was bored. A couple of the customers did tip later.
> 
> I think some people don't like to tip up front because they want to wait to see if they get good service.
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of texting customers if I have to wait more than 5 min at the restaurant. I'll say "I'm waiting for your order but it's not quite ready yet." Many of them respond with "thanks for the update "


I think if a driver wants to take $3 orders for whatever reason that he sees fit God bless them. But why do we always spin it like it's not that bad of an idea? There will always be exceptions in every case but anyone who has been doing this longer than a month will know it's a FACT...90% of customers that don't give a tip up front will not give one later.

Yes there are some that maybe forgot initially, yes there are some that want to see how the service goes first, and yes there are some who missed the tip section because they conveniently didn't have their eyeglasses on... But for the most part they don't want to tip. Yes I agree begging for tips is unprofessional so don't take the order in the first place.



Oscar Levant said:


> I've been a bartender, a limo driver, a cab driver, an Uber driver, now Uber eats, and in the entire 20 years or so (going back to the 70s) ., I've been doing customer service where tips are more or less common, I NEVER mention tips. Why? It's @@@@ing tacky, thats' why. there is NO non-tacky way to ask for a tip, you just don't do it. If I were a customer, I'd be appalled, but I'm old, and that's how old people think about it. And, in my youth, baristas didn't have tip jars, the only people that had tip jars were bartenders and piano players. Now every one has got a frickin' tip jar. Whose next, the plumber? Get me out of this century and take me back to the 70s. Puhleeze.
> 
> 
> When I do 15 deliveries, 11-13 of them will tip. Why fret about a couple that don't? Just move on to the next delivery, fogeddaboudit.


The only issue I have is that a veteran driver like yourself would know that everything varies based on the region you work. So if you average a tip on 11 out of 13 of your orders there is someone else averaging 2 out of 13 so you can not speak for all and it does not average out for everyone at the end of the day.

Like you said things were much better back in the day. People had pride and dignity. You could close a business deal with just a handshake. The reality is those days are long gone. We live in a modern day era where someone will go to Olive Garden, order $120 worth of food, and leave a $3 tip. As times change, our strategy changes. That's why some restaurants include the tip in the bill. If a customer doesn't tip DO NOT accept the order.


----------



## mch

Oscar Levant said:


> I respectfully disagree. I do fine on short trips. People tip according to the overall tab, which is driven by how much food they order, not how long the trip was. I'd prefer a short trip with a $40 food tab, than a long trip with a $10 tab.
> 
> I've tried it both ways, and made some comparisons.
> 
> I cherry picked long ones, drove all day on them.
> 
> I cherry picked short ones, drove all day on them.
> 
> And you know what I noticed?
> 
> I noticed that I made about the same amount of money. EXCEPT for this:
> 
> Thing is, on the former my mileage was about 130 miles, and my paid mileage was about a buck per mile.
> 
> On the latter my mileage was about 65 miles, and about TWO BUCKS per mile. (dividing gross by total miles driven. not talking about metered miles )
> 
> So, on a cost/profit per mile basis, the shorter trip strategy is better.
> 
> Do that for three years and you'll come out ahead with shorter trips on maintenance and depreciation, despite the fact you'll have a better standard deduction with the longer trips.
> 
> See, if a drive a long ways to deliver, and I don't get a tip, that hurts, but if it's a few blocks, just a shrug of the shoulders.
> 
> I don't take trips over $6, as a general rule, though I will, if the trip starts from the outer edge of my zone and goes to the other side. in other words, if a trip takes me way out of my zone, I decline it because of the increase of dead miles. Here's the thing, when I accept long trips I always wound up in the burbs where everything is spread out, and this increase the end of shift mileage greatly. I prefered to take short trips in a hub area, were I can keep the mileage count low, and the trip count high.
> 
> In my view, the more food you deliver, the more tips you make, and taking shorter trips means more food is delivered.
> 
> And, as I am officially a certified old fart, more trips means more stairs to climb, the exercise of which I need as a senior citizen.
> 
> UberEats is about quantity of trips, UberX is about quality of trips ( the longer, the better ).
> 
> That's how I prefer to do it, anyway. To each his own.


I havent had the discipline to be able to try this yet. Wouldn't it also depend heavily on what area you are driving in?


----------



## Monkeyman4394

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


This definitely did not happen.


----------



## PepeLePiu

My rule of thumb is never to move my car for less than $ 7.00 on DD, sometimes the total tends to be a bit higher but I don't count on it, sometimes they tip but I don't count on it. If I take a trip is because is within my parameters. There is a lot of non-tippers in DD, the best ones are in GH. I will take a smaller order from DD if I'm already going in the same direction with one from GH.
By the way, if you check some of the noobs, they are the ones taking the 3,4 and 5 dollar deliveries that no one else takes because they don't want to lose their ability to pick shifts.
LOL


----------



## rideshareapphero

PepeLePiu said:


> My rule of thumb is never to move my car for less than $ 7.00 on DD, sometimes the total tends to be a bit higher but I don't count on it, sometimes they tip but I don't count on it. If I take a trip is because is within my parameters. There is a lot of non-tippers in DD, the best ones are in GH. I will take a smaller order from DD if I'm already going in the same direction with one from GH.
> By the way, if you check some of the noobs, they are the ones taking the 3,4 and 5 dollar deliveries that no one else takes because they don't want to lose their ability to pick shifts.
> LOL


Agree with this, in my market dd orders are very low paying, from 4 to 8:30 dd offers peak pay usually +$6, most are non tippers, $10+ orders are very rare to non existent without peak pay, on the other hand you could get gh orders between $15 - $20 from 4 to 8:30, for example today I did 3 deliveries $20 each.

Ue also has big tippers, today I accepted a $4 order for a 2 mile drop off, since I know the type of restaurant and the customer neighborhood I was confident that there was going to be a nice tip and guess what the tip was $20! In the end I got paid $29 with surge included &#128515;.


----------



## Oscar Levant

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think if a driver wants to take $3 orders for whatever reason that he sees fit God bless them. But why do we always spin it like it's not that bad of an idea? There will always be exceptions in every case but anyone who has been doing this longer than a month will know it's a FACT...90% of customers that don't give a tip up front will not give one later.
> 
> Yes there are some that maybe forgot initially, yes there are some that want to see how the service goes first, and yes there are some who missed the tip section because they conveniently didn't have their eyeglasses on... But for the most part they don't want to tip. Yes I agree begging for tips is unprofessional so don't take the order in the first place.
> 
> 
> The only issue I have is that a veteran driver like yourself would know that everything varies based on the region you work. So if you average a tip on 11 out of 13 of your orders there is someone else averaging 2 out of 13 so you can not speak for all and it does not average out for everyone at the end of the day.
> 
> Like you said things were much better back in the day. People had pride and dignity. You could close a business deal with just a handshake. The reality is those days are long gone. We live in a modern day era where someone will go to Olive Garden, order $120 worth of food, and leave a $3 tip. As times change, our strategy changes. That's why some restaurants include the tip in the bill. If a customer doesn't tip DO NOT accept the order.


My parents were products of the 40s/50s, so I was brought up on old school values. I think the kids today, when schools and parents are influence by woke culture, are being coddled, which to say, spoiled, and this is ruining kids. WE lived in a mountain area. I had to walk 2 miles ( downhill to, uphill, returning ) to my first ( of three ) bus stops. Today, I see Suvs and cars parked outside of schools, where parents are not letting their kids walk or ride bikes home and they don't live more than a mile away. We never saw this in the 60s when I was in grade school ( and they didn't get rid of A-F grades, either ) I think coddling children, spoiling children, ruins them. I'm an old school liberal, they didn't spare the rod or worry about hurting a kid's 'self - esteem' if they deserved an D- grade. I got spanked a couple of times by the teacher. Today, they would lose their job, if not sued or prosecuted. A teacher in my time had no problem controlling the classroom, today, the kids walk all over teachers and I think it's because of woke culture restricts their ability to control a class room. But, what do I know? Maybe I'm generalizing and I don't understand what is going on. I talked to another guy about the age of my parents, we were in a restaurant and they wouldn't let us eat oustide, because of 'flies'. That was never a problem, once upon a time, and the guy told me, 'today, everything is a big deal'. That's what has happened, all the unimportant little things today have become a big deal and they are 'solving' problems that don't really need to be solved, at least from the viewpoint of an old guy.



PepeLePiu said:


> My rule of thumb is never to move my car for less than $ 7.00 on DD, sometimes the total tends to be a bit higher but I don't count on it, sometimes they tip but I don't count on it. If I take a trip is because is within my parameters. There is a lot of non-tippers in DD, the best ones are in GH. I will take a smaller order from DD if I'm already going in the same direction with one from GH.
> By the way, if you check some of the noobs, they are the ones taking the 3,4 and 5 dollar deliveries that no one else takes because they don't want to lose their ability to pick shifts.
> LOL


I'm just the opposite, I turn down rides over $7 which take me into Valley Center, or to Fallbrook, or Rancho Santa Fe, which are mountainous areas, long driveways, homes spread out, very few restuarants ( meaning I have to dead head back to town ). they could also take me to San Marcos or Rancho Bernardo, which are upscale neighborhoods, and everything is spread out, but if I take those, I'll get orders going even further south or further west, and then I'm in central San Diego or at the beach, so when I take a break at 3pm, it takes a half hour for me to get home ( I don't want ot spend restaurant prices to eat lunch) I accidentally took and $11 dollar ride, to Valley Center, from the time I recieved the order, to the time I returned back to the area I work in, one hour. That's about $9 short of my average for an hour. So a long delivery means I lose money. So, in my city, I turn down all orders over $7, unless it's from one outer section of the city, going to the other side of the city, and I'm still inside city boundaries. I could drive to central san diego and all distances put my in a pick up zone, but that would add 70 miles dead miles to my odometer, increase dead time to 1 1/2 hours, and increase my expenses to about $15 per shift. It makes a lot more sense for me to work locally, in north east san diego county. So, terrain has a lot to do with these decisions.


----------



## sellkatsell44

I love doordash for the different varieties, it’s a lot better than uber eats.

And it’s even better with the now arriving and arrived, so I never have to see the person whose delivering, I just leave extra $ in an envelope under the mat (did the same for target delivery) because doordash has history of stealing tips (read) so now I’m a bit paranoid?


----------



## kingcorey321

Monkeyman4394 said:


> This definitely did not happen.


Actually yes it did !


----------



## PepeLePiu

rideshareapphero said:


> Agree with this, in my market dd orders are very low paying, from 4 to 8:30 dd offers peak pay usually +$6, most are non tippers, $10+ orders are very rare to non existent without peak pay, on the other hand you could get gh orders between $15 - $20 from 4 to 8:30, for example today I did 3 deliveries $20 each.
> 
> Ue also has big tippers, today I accepted a $4 order for a 2 mile drop off, since I know the type of restaurant and the customer neighborhood I was confident that there was going to be a nice tip and guess what the tip was $20! In the end I got paid $29 with surge included &#128515;.





Oscar Levant said:


> My parents were products of the 40s/50s, so I was brought up on old school values. I think the kids today, when schools and parents are influence by woke culture, are being coddled, which to say, spoiled, and this is ruining kids. WE lived in a mountain area. I had to walk 2 miles ( downhill to, uphill, returning ) to my first ( of three ) bus stops. Today, I see Suvs and cars parked outside of schools, where parents are not letting their kids walk or ride bikes home and they don't live more than a mile away. We never saw this in the 60s when I was in grade school ( and they didn't get rid of A-F grades, either ) I think coddling children, spoiling children, ruins them. I'm an old school liberal, they didn't spare the rod or worry about hurting a kid's 'self - esteem' if they deserved an D- grade. I got spanked a couple of times by the teacher. Today, they would lose their job, if not sued or prosecuted. A teacher in my time had no problem controlling the classroom, today, the kids walk all over teachers and I think it's because of woke culture restricts their ability to control a class room. But, what do I know? Maybe I'm generalizing and I don't understand what is going on. I talked to another guy about the age of my parents, we were in a restaurant and they wouldn't let us eat oustide, because of 'flies'. That was never a problem, once upon a time, and the guy told me, 'today, everything is a big deal'. That's what has happened, all the unimportant little things today have become a big deal and they are 'solving' problems that don't really need to be solved, at least from the viewpoint of an old guy.
> 
> 
> I'm just the opposite, I turn down rides over $7 which take me into Valley Center, or to Fallbrook, or Rancho Santa Fe, which are mountainous areas, long driveways, homes spread out, very few restuarants ( meaning I have to dead head back to town ). they could also take me to San Marcos or Rancho Bernardo, which are upscale neighborhoods, and everything is spread out, but if I take those, I'll get orders going even further south or further west, and then I'm in central San Diego or at the beach, so when I take a break at 3pm, it takes a half hour for me to get home ( I don't want ot spend restaurant prices to eat lunch) I accidentally took and $11 dollar ride, to Valley Center, from the time I recieved the order, to the time I returned back to the area I work in, one hour. That's about $9 short of my average for an hour. So a long delivery means I lose money. So, in my city, I turn down all orders over $7, unless it's from one outer section of the city, going to the other side of the city, and I'm still inside city boundaries. I could drive to central san diego and all distances put my in a pick up zone, but that would add 70 miles dead miles to my odometer, increase dead time to 1 1/2 hours, and increase my expenses to about $15 per shift. It makes a lot more sense for me to work locally, in north east san diego county. So, terrain has a lot to do with these decisions.


I can go from one corner of the City limits to the other one in less than 15 minutes, that's the beauty of living in a small city city, I do some deliveries outside the County when my mileage total will offset being out of commission for 20 or more minutes. $ 1.50 per mile is my goal, so if the total is 15 miles I will not do it for less than $ 22.50.


----------



## Oscar Levant

PepeLePiu said:


> I can go from one corner of the City limits to the other one in less than 15 minutes, that's the beauty of living in a small city city, I do some deliveries outside the County when my mileage total will offset being out of commission for 20 or more minutes. $ 1.50 per mile is my goal, so if the total is 15 miles I will not do it for less than $ 22.50.
> 
> View attachment 488886


I get pretty close to $2 per mile. That includes dead miles, off meter miles. I just clock my miles (day total on odo "A" and running total on "B" and divide the gross by total miles driven ) Today I gross $138 and drove about 70 miles on about $3.50 gas (or so I'm getting 50 mpg @$2.80 per gal ) My city is similar, it's 150k people.


----------



## PepeLePiu

I do account for my commute which is 39 miles each way, my average mileage per week is about 900 miles a week. I spend about 13% in gas on average. Gas price here is 1.79 per gallon and I get 10% off on my tab using shell and other promotions like the one DoorDash is giving at .10 cents per gallon, so $ 1.69. When I drive my Civic it drops to about 6% in my gas tab.


----------



## Monkeyman4394

Uber Crack said:


> DD decides who you drop to first, for me it's always the first order, even if it is further away and you need to back track to second order. I wish we had the choice where to go first but... just go with the flow like a well-oiled machine.
> 
> Hope that helps.


You can deliver Door Dash orders in whichever order you prefer. The way they set up individual tasks, you can isolate and complete them in your preferred order.



ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn't leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


I've gotten lucky on the few $3 offers I've taken. They were all right around $3 for 0.6-0.8 miles. I wasn't doing anything else at the time. Each one tipped after the delivery (between $5-$10). I always avoid the $4 orders if they're more than 1.5 miles.


----------



## nrichy

Unfortunately, I was the gullible idiot today. Accepted a $4 Chic Fil A order, waited in that _*godforsakingly long drive thru line *_for over 40 minutes due to restaurant COVID precautions, and was very communicative/humorous with the customer (to which she responded pleasantly), only to get no added tip after the order completed. Some people genuinely only care about themselves. People usually tip me more after the order, though, which is what made me think that would be the case this time. From now on, I am making it a personal rule to not accept any Chic Fil A orders (if you've never sat in their drive thru lines... consider yourself lucky), and I will just let the clock run out for orders under $6, as well as orders that are under $9 and have an outrageous number of "total miles".


----------



## Monkeyman4394

nrichy said:


> Unfortunately, I was the gullible idiot today. Accepted a $4 Chic Fil A order, waited in that _*godforsakingly long drive thru line *_for over 40 minutes due to restaurant COVID precautions, and was very communicative/humorous with the customer (to which she responded pleasantly), only to get no added tip after the order completed. Some people genuinely only care about themselves. People usually tip me more after the order, though, which is what made me think that would be the case this time. From now on, I am making it a personal rule to not accept any Chic Fil A orders (if you've never sat in their drive thru lines... consider yourself lucky), and I will just let the clock run out for orders under $6, as well as orders that are under $9 and have an outrageous number of "total miles".


Fool me once, shame on you...


----------



## MnyfrNthng

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The point most of us are making here is if an order only pays $3 base pay with no tip, it doesn't matter if it's only 100 feet, no one should accept it on principal alone.


This is the dumbest mentality. Well, then you are leaving dead money on the table.

Do you want to make money or do you want to punish people who do not tip? What is your objective?

I don't know your city but the western side of my city is mostly restaurants and residential (especially college housing) mixed together. If I am going down the street and a Chick Filla or Chipotle order comes that is 0.3 miles away and the destination is at most 1 or tops 2 miles away, I will never decline that. I know that Chick Fill and Chipotle orders are 90% of the time ready waiting for me. I go pick up and deliver in 5 or 6 minutes. It is almost $3 per mile and $30/h rate. Let's say the order was not ready and you waited four minutes so it took you 10 minutes to head to the restaurant and complete the delivery. It is still $18/h rate. And are you sure that you will get an offer the next 10 minutes while you are on the road burning gas? BEcause if you do not get an order that you will like the next 10 minutes, you lost $18/h to $30/h earning potential.

And I don't lose any opportunity cost with these orders, either. I know that if GH sends me a $15 order thirty seconds later, I can deliver this order in five minutes and head to the GH restaurant.

Moreover, about the non-tipping customer I am also OK with a customer who does not tip for a mile or a 1.5 mile trip. Remember they already pay $4.99 or $5.99 on the app for that one mile delivery. If they got a $10 order from Chick Fill that customer should be dumb to pay more than $6 for one mile trip. If they tip, good for them. Considerate people. IF they don't, that is fine too.

In fact, I accept this kind of trips even when I have another order to deliver.

Let me explain with a perfect example.

Yesterday I just picked up an order for Ubereats going towards downtown (east bound. Collegetown of Tallahassee) about 1.9 miles. Uber offer was $3.00. (Customer who was a college girl tipped $1.94 later on)

Two minutes after I left that restaurant going East GH sent an order from a Sushi place which is about 1 mile North from me at that moment for $12 that would go to opposite way to West around 3 miles. I accepted it. My plan was to drop the Ubereats order in 6-7 minutes and come back and get that Sushi.

30 seconds after I accepted that GH order, DD sent me a $3.50 order (direct stiff) from Chick Fill'a just maybe 300 yards next to that Sushi place going to 0.5 or 0.7 miles towards west.

To deliver that Chick Filla I just needed to take a left while on the way to GH destination, go about 400 yards, turn left in the traffic light drop it to a fraternity place, drop it, get out and go to GH destination. And Chick Filla would most definitely make it ready when I came back from the Uber.

So I accepted. (In fact, when I got into Chick Filla GH sent an addon Taco Bell order 0.3 mile East for +$8.00. Destination 0.8 mile from Chick Fill destination to North)

In forty minutes I made $28 with a total of maybe 7 miles. That $3.50 cost me 5 minutes and 0.7 miles.

I hope drivers in my city decline these type deliveries like you so I make almost free money on them.



nrichy said:


> waited in that _*godforsakingly long drive thru line *_for over 40 minutes due to restaurant COVID precautions


Do you guys wait drive thrues? I never do.

Most (90%) of restaurants give the food to me through the DT window (I mean I am on foot, not in the car)

I don't wait all those cars. I just park next there and walk close to the car that is in the window. When it moves, I hollor at them (without blocking the car lane) the company and order name and they give me the food when it is ready through the window.

Some restaurants tell me that I have to wait in DT line and I reply OK, I will cancel the order and leave and I exactly do so every time. I will never, repeat, never wait even 5 minutes in a DT.

In fact, one time there was no car in DT in Checkers at 9:30 pm so I directly went to the DT window with my car. I gave them customer name and company. They told me that I had to go to the microphone and tell them the customer name through the microphone. I said are you kidding me? They said that is the rule. Well, rule my ass &#128514; good bye, I will cancel the order. Then I canceled and left.

Once a Popeyes did not give me the order. I said OK, I will cancel and leave. Turned back, got in the car, opened Uber app canceled the order saying long wait time as the reason. When I lifted my head to drive, she was out the front door of the restaurant with the bag in her hand to give it me. I said I am sorry. I already canceled the order. Bye!!!!

Now I know those restaurants (even restaurants from the same franchisees acts differently on this. A Zaxby wants you to wait. Another Zaxby's gives you the food from the window on foot. So it is not consistent) and I immediately decline them when I get the offer.

If every driver does what I do, these restaurants would not dare to force drivers wait through DTs. IF they do, nobody will pick their order.


----------



## nrichy

MnyfrNthng said:


> This is the dumbest mentality. Well, then you are leaving dead money on the table.
> 
> Do you want to make money or do you want to punish people who do not tip? What is your objective?
> 
> I don't know your city but the western side of my city is mostly restaurants and residential (especially college housing) mixed together. If I am going down the street and a Chick Filla or Chipotle order comes that is 0.3 miles away and the destination is at most 1 or tops 2 miles away, I will never decline that. I know that Chick Fill and Chipotle orders are 90% of the time ready waiting for me. I go pick up and deliver in 5 or 6 minutes. It is almost $3 per mile and $30/h rate. Let's say the order was not ready and you waited four minutes so it took you 10 minutes to head to the restaurant and complete the delivery. It is still $18/h rate. And are you sure that you will get an offer the next 10 minutes while you are on the road burning gas? BEcause if you do not get an order that you will like the next 10 minutes, you lost $18/h to $30/h earning potential.
> 
> And I don't lose any opportunity cost with these orders, either. I know that if GH sends me a $15 order thirty seconds later, I can deliver this order in five minutes and head to the GH restaurant.
> 
> Moreover, about the non-tipping customer I am also OK with a customer who does not tip for a mile or a 1.5 mile trip. Remember they already pay $4.99 or $5.99 on the app for that one mile delivery. If they got a $10 order from Chick Fill that customer should be dumb to pay more than $6 for one mile trip. If they tip, good for them. Considerate people. IF they don't, that is fine too.
> 
> In fact, I accept this kind of trips even when I have another order to deliver.
> 
> Let me explain with a perfect example.
> 
> Yesterday I just picked up an order for Ubereats going towards downtown (east bound. Collegetown of Tallahassee) about 1.9 miles. Uber offer was $3.00. (Customer who was a college girl tipped $1.94 later on)
> 
> Two minutes after I left that restaurant going East GH sent an order from a Sushi place which is about 1 mile North from me at that moment for $12 that would go to opposite way to West around 3 miles. I accepted it. My plan was to drop the Ubereats order in 6-7 minutes and come back and get that Sushi.
> 
> 30 seconds after I accepted that GH order, DD sent me a $3.50 order (direct stiff) from Chick Fill'a just maybe 300 yards next to that Sushi place going to 0.5 or 0.7 miles towards west.
> 
> To deliver that Chick Filla I just needed to take a left while on the way to GH destination, go about 400 yards, turn left in the traffic light drop it to a fraternity place, drop it, get out and go to GH destination. And Chick Filla would most definitely make it ready when I came back from the Uber.
> 
> So I accepted. (In fact, when I got into Chick Filla GH sent an addon Taco Bell order 0.3 mile East for +$8.00. Destination 0.8 mile from Chick Fill destination to North)
> 
> In forty minutes I made $28 with a total of maybe 7 miles. That $3.50 cost me 5 minutes and 0.7 miles.
> 
> I hope drivers in my city decline these type deliveries like you so I make almost free money on them.


It really depends on your experience with said restaurants and total amounts in your area. I have had multiple bad experiences with Chic Fil A because of how the ones in my city are, and most of the time the customer isn't tipping me enough to be waiting in line for over 40 minutes, especially if they're not right down the street. I do have fairly sensitive gas costs, mind you. With only a $4 total, 40+ minutes in line, and a customer that's 5+ miles away, I am eating into the bigger earnings I could've gotten had I passed on that order and taken one that came right behind it. I'm assuming you would also take an order that requires 11
total miles and is only paying $3.50? If that's the case, I hope you enjoy customers taking advantage of you. You can keep them :smiles: Whatever the case, tipping is the right thing to do. Distance is not an excuse. If you're less than a mile away from the restaurant you're ordering from, it's not my problem that you're spending $6+ in delivery fees to get something you could've walked to. If you expect me to go out of my way to cater to your laziness then be prepared to open your pocket. Otherwise, go to the location yourself.

Also, there's no "dumb" mentality to doing this as long as you're not turning down every order that's not $15 or more. Everyone has a process they've needed to customize for themselves in their unique cities and towns. No need to be so close-minded and asinine about what someone else decides is right for them.


----------



## MnyfrNthng

About waiting in DT lines, I have a better one.

I took a Guthries Chicken order from GH for $10.xx during lunch. I arrived and walked to the DT window. They told me I had to wait through DT line. At the moment there were 3 cars in the line. I said I will not wait for ten minutes to pick up an already given order. She said she will not give me the order otherwise. I said OK, I will cancel and leave then.

Got in the car. Called GH support, gave them the reason, canceled the order and left.

Five minutes later GH sent me the exact order but this time $13.xx. I said OK, let's try it again. Turned back. Went to the window almost ten minutes after the first one. This time there were like 6 or 7 cars in DT line.

I asked the employee at the window will you give it to me this time. She said no, you need to wait the DT line. I said OK, I will leave.

I called GH support and cancled the order again and left. Three minutes later GH sent the same order to me again. This time $15.xx. I accepted. Went back. ANd she did not give it again. I again canceled and left.

AT that time Uber sent me a bundle one close and one far distance from a next door restaurant. So I went to pick up that one. And GH sent the same order to me this time for $17.xx.

I accepted it again. At the same time I picked up Ubereats order and went to the close distance (0.5 mile) drop off. While delivering that one the GH customer texted me and asked if anything is wrong. I said Guthries did not give me the food and wanted me wait in DT line and I will not wait 20-25 minutes for an order and I will cancel the order. I added "next time please order from a restaurant that tries to deliver food to its customers hot and faster." And I canceled the order again.

**** this kind of stupid restaurant managements.



nrichy said:


> It really depends on your experience with said restaurants and total amounts in your area. I have had multiple bad experiences with Chic Fil A because of how the ones in my city are, and most of the time the customer isn't tipping me enough to be waiting in line for over 40 minutes, especially if they're not right down the street. I do have fairly sensitive gas costs, mind you. With only a $4 total, 40+ minutes in line, and a customer that's 5+ miles away, I am eating into the bigger earnings I could've gotten had I passed on that order and taken one that came right behind it. I'm assuming you would also take an order that requires 11
> total miles and is only paying $3.50? If that's the case, I hope you enjoy customers taking advantage of you. You can keep them :smiles: Whatever the case, tipping is the right thing to do. Distance is not an excuse. If you're less than a mile away from the restaurant you're ordering from, it's not my problem that you're spending $6+ in delivery fees to get something you could've walked to. If you expect me to go out of my way to cater to your laziness then be prepared to open your pocket. Otherwise, go to the location yourself.


Why do you wait in line 40 minutes? It does not make sense. Why do you even get in line?

About stiff $3.00 orders, I am talking about 1 to 2 mile deliveries that will take at most 10 minutes. Of course, I will not take a $3.00 order for 11 miles or more than 2 miles in total to the restaurant and to the drop off.

Also, when I get into a restaurant and they tell me not ready yet, now I ask how long it will take do you think? If they tell me 10-15 minutes, immediate cancel, unless the order is like 13-15 dollar order. Sometimes they lie and tell me a couple minutes and give it to me in 10 minutes which makes me really mad. But I get my lesson and the next time I specifically ask how many minutes to prepare. I don't accept a couple of minutes or a while as an answer.


----------



## nrichy

MnyfrNthng said:


> About waiting in DT lines, I have a better one.
> 
> I took a Guthries Chicken order from GH for $10.xx during lunch. I arrived and walked to the DT window. They told me I had to wait through DT line. At the moment there were 3 cars in the line. I said I will not wait for ten minutes to pick up an already given order. She said she will not give me the order otherwise. I said OK, I will cancel and leave then.
> 
> Got in the car. Called GH support, gave them the reason, canceled the order and left.
> 
> Five minutes later GH sent me the exact order but this time $13.xx. I said OK, let's try it again. Turned back. Went to the window almost ten minutes after the first one. This time there were like 6 or 7 cars in DT line.
> 
> I asked the employee at the window will you give it to me this time. She said no, you need to wait the DT line. I said OK, I will leave.
> 
> I called GH support and cancled the order again and left. Three minutes later GH sent the same order to me again. This time $15.xx. I accepted. Went back. ANd she did not give it again. I again canceled and left.
> 
> AT that time Uber sent me a bundle one close and one far distance from a next door restaurant. So I went to pick up that one. And GH sent the same order to me this time for $17.xx.
> 
> I accepted it again. At the same time I picked up Ubereats order and went to the close distance (0.5 mile) drop off. While delivering that one the GH customer texted me and asked if anything is wrong. I said Guthries did not give me the food and wanted me wait in DT line and I will not wait 20-25 minutes for an order and I will cancel the order. I added "next time please order from a restaurant that tries to deliver food to its customers hot and faster." And I canceled the order again.
> 
> @@@@ this kind of stupid restaurant managements.
> 
> 
> Why do you wait in line 40 minutes? It does not make sense. Why do you even get in line?
> 
> About stiff $3.00 orders, I am talking about 1 to 2 mile deliveries that will take at most 10 minutes. Of course, I will not take a $3.00 order for 11 miles or more than 2 miles in total to the restaurant and to the drop off.
> 
> Also, when I get into a restaurant and they tell me not ready yet, now I ask how long it will take do you think? If they tell me 10-15 minutes, immediate cancel, unless the order is like 13-15 dollar order. Sometimes they lie and tell me a couple minutes and give it to me in 10 minutes which makes me really mad. But I get my lesson and the next time I specifically ask how many minutes to prepare. I don't accept a couple of minutes or a while as an answer.


Thats fine and dandy, but I prefer not to hurt my statistics once I accept an order, and instead have now taken it as a lesson learned and won't do it again. I had to determine yesterday that CFA is just not a good spot to accept orders, after sensing a pattern of horrible wait times. It wasn't like this when i'd go to CFA in the past as a customer, but with the pandemic, their entire front lobby traffic has now redirected to the drive thru, so naturally it's a nightmare.


----------



## Gmac75

ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn’t leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


I was going to decline a 3 dollar order yesterday but it said % rating would go down. How low can ur % be before DD will fire u?


----------



## Hexonxonx

Gmac75 said:


> I was going to decline a 3 dollar order yesterday but it said % rating would go down. How low can ur % be before DD will fire u?


They won't fire you. I start at zero every day, even on days when I make $200-300, by the end of the night, I'm back to zero again and my AR never gets above 7-10% on any day.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Gmac75 said:


> I was going to decline a 3 dollar order yesterday but it said % rating would go down. How low can ur % be before DD will fire u?


So you ended up taking that $3 order?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

manruss said:


> I am amazed at what many are writing here with regards to their being entitled to tip. NO YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A TIP. Tip is a perk that comes with the job. If you care to read receipts from restaurants, tipping is a suggestion and recommendation. Paying for the food though is NOT and driving to deliver is also NOT. They are obligations.
> I am worried that this clear area turned gray real quick for many people.
> 
> It is expected from a Customer to give a tip BUT people when you signed up to deliver I am certain the terms did not state you must get a tip as part of your payout and you agreed.
> 
> Just deliver and move on. It is not your food and definitely not your money.


And it is my right to decline the order and let it go to someone like you to deliver!

I am not obligated to take that order for three dollars and have every right to decline, so if that customer want me to deliver their food and DD or any other App want me to accept the order then they better add a tip or the customer food can sit there until some other fool decides to get it!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I went to my local Chinese place last night, right before closing.

like * right right* before closing.

there’s a stack of food orders piled up.

“you want free food?”

“dis order not old. Door dash just cancel”

“dis order and dis order super old, throw way”

What?

“Oober and door dash no pick up, shutting doors so you can take whatever and rest get tossed”

“that sucks you made all this and didn’t get paid”

“No companies pay for all dis, just not get delivered”


And I walked out with “free” Kung pai chicken, egg rolls and beef with broccoli.

There’s no such thing as a free lunch but I’ll take any lunch that Uber pays for. Or dinner…

But just because a ping is generated it doesn’t mean it actually gets picked up. Refusing $3.00 pings might be causing more damage than you think it is.


----------



## uberboy1212

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I went to my local Chinese place last night, right before closing.
> 
> like * right right* before closing.
> 
> there’s a stack of food orders piled up.
> 
> “you want free food?”
> 
> “dis order not old. Door dash just cancel”
> 
> “dis order and dis order super old, throw way”
> 
> What?
> 
> “Oober and door dash no pick up, shutting doors so you can take whatever and rest get tossed”
> 
> “that sucks you made all this and didn’t get paid”
> 
> “No companies pay for all dis, just not get delivered”
> 
> 
> And I walked out with “free” Kung pai chicken, egg rolls and beef with broccoli.
> 
> There’s no such thing as a free lunch but I’ll take any lunch that Uber pays for. Or dinner…
> 
> But just because a ping is generated it doesn’t mean it actually gets picked up. Refusing $3.00 pings might be causing more damage than you think it is.


I like the standard broken english by the Chinese restaurant staff


----------



## Bull123

Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


Yes but how much did you spend in gas? Plus wear and tear with all those starts and stops.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Seamus said:


> Anyone who takes one is a complete moron.


You presume that there aren't a lot of morons working delivery.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Oscar Levant said:


> I hear ya, but my attitude is just not to worry about a tip. I would actually have a bigger problem with a long drive and no tip than a big order with no tip. At the end of the week, it all averages out. Fretting over tips is a losing battle, you run the risk of stressing yourself out. This is not a good job for alpha types.


I find one of the problems with the American ant system (and this covers waiters, who are merely ants without a car ) is that the ants consider the probability of tips to be a major component. I just wish that places, Uber, etc. would simply say "we have added in a customary tip in the price" that way I know what the price is. Sure, if the ant is superb at sucking up and treating me like a king, I would throw in a little over the top; I distinctly remember one guy that had seen that I dropped my fork, and he was there in 2 seconds with another fork.

When drones & driverless cars start delivering stuff & pax, these tips will go away.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Dick Dasher said:


> One time the Dick man lived off of nothing but door dash orders for 2 months straight. The Dick man would treat himself to one entire order once a week. The rest of the time the Dick man would take small portions of each order throughout the day. A few fries here, a tomato from a burger there, maybe a confetti pancake or two. By the end of the day the Dick man would have a feast for for a king!!!!


At least you didn't add any special sauce, like this guy did:


----------



## mrbeefy

Oscar Levant said:


> That does NOT make sense to me. People don't tip as a percentage of the delivery fee, they tip based on the price of the food they paid
> I've delivered $40 food orders on a trip that was $3 bucks, and got an $10 tip, so I take ALL short orders, the more the merrier. In fact, i REJECT anything over $6, because it greatly reduces the total amount of food I can deliver. A $15 order means I have to drive all the way across town ( meaning I have to deadhead back, because I like driving near where I live ). So, NO long deliveries for me. What if the deliver is across town, and it's only a burger and fries? That's a long distance for what will be no more than buck tip, if that. Since the deliveries doen't tell me the size of the food order, I take all the short ones. If they a non tippers, at least I didn't drive a long ways.
> 
> Maybe that's why I'm so busy, all the other drivers think like you do and are leaving all the short trips for guys like me. Yesterday for 2 1/2 hours of driving I made $70. I don't do that all the time, but i took no order over $6.


Wow that's some convoluted logic.
You're assuming they will tip big on crap orders?
I'll stick with taking highest offer for shortest distance, doing the least amount of work for the most money. Very little deadheading.
Multiapping I've done $100 in 3 hours at times on $7+ orders ONLY.
Nothing less than $6 unless it's walking distance.
Except for DD the offer rate is accurate. 
Some on UE tip higher. Occasionally on GH.
I was doing $240 in 8 hours or less reliably until DD lowered rates and hid the tip box 😜

The only way taking those crap orders makes sense is if there's a big quest...


----------



## DonnieBrasco

*DONT TAKE THE TRASHY GARBAGE ORDERS…SET A MINIMUM ORDER AMOUNT/PER MILE AMOUNT AND DONT TAKE THE CRAPPY FAST FOOD DELIVERY ORDERS WITH CUSTOMERS WHO COMPLAIN TO MUCH AND RARELY TIP…*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

DonnieBrasco said:


> *DONT TAKE THE TRASHY GARBAGE ORDERS…SET A MINIMUM ORDER AMOUNT/PER MILE AMOUNT AND DONT TAKE THE CRAPPY FAST FOOD DELIVERY ORDERS WITH CUSTOMERS WHO COMPLAIN TO MUCH AND RARELY TIP…*


I’m so glad @DonnieBrasco joined us. Really insightful advice none of us would ever think of. Also glad he’s kind enough to type in all-caps and bold his text so we’re sure not to miss his pearls of wisdom. 

My only regret is that in this post he failed to let us know what the mask situation is in Tennessee…


----------



## Oscar Levant

mrbeefy said:


> Wow that's some convoluted logic.
> You're assuming they will tip big on crap orders?
> I'll stick with taking highest offer for shortest distance, doing the least amount of work for the most money. Very little deadheading.
> Multiapping I've done $100 in 3 hours at times on $7+ orders ONLY.
> Nothing less than $6 unless it's walking distance.
> Except for DD the offer rate is accurate.
> Some on UE tip higher. Occasionally on GH.
> I was doing $240 in 8 hours or less reliably until DD lowered rates and hid the tip box 😜
> 
> The only way taking those crap orders makes sense is if there's a big quest...


 misread my post. we are not told of the size of the food order. since it could be a $40 food order on a one mile trip I will take the short trip. But I work for GrubHub and there are no trip shorter than $7 in my city I quit delivering for ubereats because they have $3 $4 orders you can't make it on that.


----------



## Cabbage19901

ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn’t leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


Because there still are desperate dashers would accept orders like this, so there is no way we want to celebrate these cheat people having no orders accepted and delivered. The only hope is that, we hope these no tip female dogs disappear, unfortunately it won’t.


----------



## Cabbage19901

kingcorey321 said:


> I once accepted a offer about 8 bucks.
> I did not notice that there was a 5 dollar bonus in my area and you get 3 . So the 8 is with out tip.
> I show up at the restaurant the order had 78 dollars of food.
> This was actually last week.
> I was not happy actually pissed off but calm .
> I told my wife was with me im NOT delivering 80 dollars of food for ZERO TIP!
> When hell freezes over !
> I show up to a hotel . I have all the food in 4 big bags.
> I did not just ditch the bags as usual as knock and go.
> I knock and ring the buzzer. Somebody yell thank you ..... I yell come to the door ...
> About 2 minutes passes im still waiting . They reach for the bags .... I pull them back ...
> ( I am sorry but somebody forgot to TIP ME ON A 80 DOLLAR ORDER !!! ) i hold the bags in my hand ,
> We do a stare at each other. ( I am sorry but ill be blunt i will return your food back to a restaurant if your not going to tip me and it will be cold ) I really dont give a .blank .
> They said nothing open there wallet and gave me all the money they had in it 5 bucks. I hand them the food and leave after putting a note in the app saying customer was very rude to me and yelling to cover my butt.


Listen, these suckers can remove 1 item from the food they order to tip but they refuse and still want to fulfill their wills. F them!


----------



## Cabbage19901

MnyfrNthng said:


> This is the dumbest mentality. Well, then you are leaving dead money on the table.
> 
> Do you want to make money or do you want to punish people who do not tip? What is your objective?
> 
> I don't know your city but the western side of my city is mostly restaurants and residential (especially college housing) mixed together. If I am going down the street and a Chick Filla or Chipotle order comes that is 0.3 miles away and the destination is at most 1 or tops 2 miles away, I will never decline that. I know that Chick Fill and Chipotle orders are 90% of the time ready waiting for me. I go pick up and deliver in 5 or 6 minutes. It is almost $3 per mile and $30/h rate. Let's say the order was not ready and you waited four minutes so it took you 10 minutes to head to the restaurant and complete the delivery. It is still $18/h rate. And are you sure that you will get an offer the next 10 minutes while you are on the road burning gas? BEcause if you do not get an order that you will like the next 10 minutes, you lost $18/h to $30/h earning potential.
> 
> And I don't lose any opportunity cost with these orders, either. I know that if GH sends me a $15 order thirty seconds later, I can deliver this order in five minutes and head to the GH restaurant.
> 
> Moreover, about the non-tipping customer I am also OK with a customer who does not tip for a mile or a 1.5 mile trip. Remember they already pay $4.99 or $5.99 on the app for that one mile delivery. If they got a $10 order from Chick Fill that customer should be dumb to pay more than $6 for one mile trip. If they tip, good for them. Considerate people. IF they don't, that is fine too.
> 
> In fact, I accept this kind of trips even when I have another order to deliver.
> 
> Let me explain with a perfect example.
> 
> Yesterday I just picked up an order for Ubereats going towards downtown (east bound. Collegetown of Tallahassee) about 1.9 miles. Uber offer was $3.00. (Customer who was a college girl tipped $1.94 later on)
> 
> Two minutes after I left that restaurant going East GH sent an order from a Sushi place which is about 1 mile North from me at that moment for $12 that would go to opposite way to West around 3 miles. I accepted it. My plan was to drop the Ubereats order in 6-7 minutes and come back and get that Sushi.
> 
> 30 seconds after I accepted that GH order, DD sent me a $3.50 order (direct stiff) from Chick Fill'a just maybe 300 yards next to that Sushi place going to 0.5 or 0.7 miles towards west.
> 
> To deliver that Chick Filla I just needed to take a left while on the way to GH destination, go about 400 yards, turn left in the traffic light drop it to a fraternity place, drop it, get out and go to GH destination. And Chick Filla would most definitely make it ready when I came back from the Uber.
> 
> So I accepted. (In fact, when I got into Chick Filla GH sent an addon Taco Bell order 0.3 mile East for +$8.00. Destination 0.8 mile from Chick Fill destination to North)
> 
> In forty minutes I made $28 with a total of maybe 7 miles. That $3.50 cost me 5 minutes and 0.7 miles.
> 
> I hope drivers in my city decline these type deliveries like you so I make almost free money on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys wait drive thrues? I never do.
> 
> Most (90%) of restaurants give the food to me through the DT window (I mean I am on foot, not in the car)
> 
> I don't wait all those cars. I just park next there and walk close to the car that is in the window. When it moves, I hollor at them (without blocking the car lane) the company and order name and they give me the food when it is ready through the window.
> 
> Some restaurants tell me that I have to wait in DT line and I reply OK, I will cancel the order and leave and I exactly do so every time. I will never, repeat, never wait even 5 minutes in a DT.
> 
> In fact, one time there was no car in DT in Checkers at 9:30 pm so I directly went to the DT window with my car. I gave them customer name and company. They told me that I had to go to the microphone and tell them the customer name through the microphone. I said are you kidding me? They said that is the rule. Well, rule my ass &#128514; good bye, I will cancel the order. Then I canceled and left.
> 
> Once a Popeyes did not give me the order. I said OK, I will cancel and leave. Turned back, got in the car, opened Uber app canceled the order saying long wait time as the reason. When I lifted my head to drive, she was out the front door of the restaurant with the bag in her hand to give it me. I said I am sorry. I already canceled the order. Bye!!!!
> 
> Now I know those restaurants (even restaurants from the same franchisees acts differently on this. A Zaxby wants you to wait. Another Zaxby's gives you the food from the window on foot. So it is not consistent) and I immediately decline them when I get the offer.
> 
> If every driver does what I do, these restaurants would not dare to force drivers wait through DTs. IF they do, nobody will pick their order.


Regardless what you oppose or urge, there walkway are desperate drivers to accept all shitty orders. No solution for this subject.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Judging by the number of bags I see on pick ups - no, most can count. Now, few can spot the non-tipper in a stack (I usually can), so eventually they get their food. But it’s cold and soggy by then - which is what they deserve.

On stacks, I don’t mind if they sneak in acheapo - so long as my overall numbers make sense.

I have a few names/addresses I will cancel if I see them.

The opposite is also true - I have a couple of names I will ALWAYS deliver to, even if (hypothetically) there’s no tip, because i would know there musr be something wrong. But that’s moot, as I would never get to see their name if it’s a no-tip offer. That’s a decline on sight


----------



## Cabbage19901

ColonyMark said:


> I always decline $3 orders because that means the customer isn’t leaving a tip. I assume many drivers have the same policy. I wonder how much longer it takes to find a driver for those non tippers


There are always people take this type of job, so unless we organize an union of labor, and enforcing the acceptance guidelines. Otherwise, there is no way to resolve this problem.


----------

